# Budgie weight



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to some normal ranges for English vs wild type budgie weights please. We have 4 budgies who, I think represent those at either extreme end of what is probably normal. The reason for asking is that Dizzy is 51g - he seems very healthy, but certainly is not so hectic as the other, who are more wild type in size. I am aware from what I have found so far that that is pretty heavy for a budgie. He is probably half show budgie, perhaps more. I'm inclined not to worry, and certainly not sure how I could restrict his diet easily as they are all loving free range most of the day.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Liz 

Please read this http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/63732-weight-budgie-how-weigh.html


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Brilliant, many thanks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Depending on breeding/genetics those numbers can fluctuate. I have an 
English hen who runs around 58 grams and is not fat....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*English budgies average is around 45 grams with weights ranging from 42 grams to 60 grams depending on body size.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

jazzboys said:


> Brilliant, many thanks


You are welcome


----------

